# Male African Dwarf Crocodile



## crazy about reptiles (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi guys have a stunning Male African dwarf crocodile for sale with cities papers.Hes about 3ft long and never refuses a feed ,im in ireland if interested pm me thanks Edward.


----------



## Shane D (Feb 22, 2012)

any pics of him mate?


----------



## crazy about reptiles (Jul 5, 2008)

Here ya go mate hes bigger now than in the photo


----------



## Shane D (Feb 22, 2012)

this the one that was for sale on donedeal in Kilkenny awhile back?


----------

